# Flow Hylite Focus Boa



## Spacecowboy (Feb 18, 2015)

I am looking at picking up a pair of these. I wear a 9.5 in most shoes and my current boots are Salomon in a size 9 or mondo 27. My current boot fit perfect but are single boa and very soft beginner boots (faction) 

I would appreciate some sizing feedback on which to go for as far as size and how these are as far as packing out. 

Thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Try them on and see how they fit.


----------



## Spacecowboy (Feb 18, 2015)

I guess I should have added that I will be purchasing online.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No problem douche juice. Try before you buy. No matter how much someone tells you it fits THEIR foot it won't be the fit for YOUR foot.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Spacecowboy said:


> I am looking at picking up a pair of these. I wear a 9.5 in most shoes and my current boots are Salomon in a size 9 or mondo 27. My current boot fit perfect but are single boa and very soft beginner boots (faction)
> 
> I would appreciate some sizing feedback on which to go for as far as size and how these are as far as packing out.
> 
> Thanks


The flow hylite focus boots are fantastic boots. super comfy and a bit stiffer than the helios, but not as stiff as the talons

they will Pack out about 1/2 size. they run pretty true to size
and accommodate wide feet
Instore is usually better to fit boots.

If you can't follow BA's advice: as it is better to try first then buy. 
then do the following:


Measure your feet in cm and go to this site
Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing

get the size closet to what this tool says based on your measurements.

make sure that you order from one of the online retailers with good return policy

they should feel pretty tight,

:hairy:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Spacecowboy said:


> I am looking at picking up a pair of these. I wear a 9.5 in most shoes and my current boots are Salomon in a size 9 or mondo 27. My current boot fit perfect but are single boa and very soft beginner boots (faction)
> 
> I would appreciate some sizing feedback on which to go for as far as size and how these are as far as packing out.
> 
> Thanks


I wear a size 10 shoe, 11 work boot & cram my foot into a 9 in snowboard boots.

I bought a pair of Hylites, that I had to drive for 3 hrs to get.
Buddy said they were size 9, when I got there, they were a 9.5.

They were fucking tight, even @ 9.5, 9's prolly wouldn't have fit?

They are still tight, haven't packed out @ all really.

Plus, they have held up great. I'm tough on boots & these things still look pretty good. More importantly they still work like they're supposed too.

Hopefully I can find another cheap pair on craigslist?


TT


----------

